# Hurricane Issac



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

To everyone along the Gulf Coast & FL-please stay safe. If you need to leave please do so-if you decide to stay please be safe. We are sending hugs & prayers of safety your way.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I do hope the LA/gulf coast folks stay safe. It's been easy- peasy here.


----------

